# Freud Edge Guide Mystery



## ocean1 (Dec 15, 2011)

I recently purchased a Freud 1700VCE V3 router, and a couple days days ago I purchased the edge guide for it. (mod.1710). I assembled the edge guide and inserted the rods through the corresponding holes on the base of the router, then pushed the "quick lock" lever to lock the guide in place, but it didn't lock. After inspecting the locking mechanism, I'm baffled as to how this locking system is supposed to lock anything, and I'll attempt to explain the system in hopes someone smarter than me can tell me what the heck is going on!
The locking lever (LL) consists of a lever on the top of a sort of boss over one of the holes on the base through which one of the guide rods passes through. It is hollowed in the center most of the way through, but there is a 1/4" or so section that is not hollowed through which a tapped hole passes. A screw passes through this hole, and attaches to a round steel insert which passes vertically through the base, and looks like it is meant to just slightly bisect the hole which the guide rod passes through. this insert is not a smooth, round insert. It has various small diameter changes and 45 degree angles turned in it, but no kind of concentric type edge or "hump" on it which would increase pressure on the guide rod as it is turned. If you look through the horizontal hole on the base through which one of the edge guide rods passes, you can see the insert rotating, (because the vertical hole does slightly intersect the horizontal rod hole) but that is all is does. Rotate. There is no type of friction created which would lock the edge guide rod in place. It doesn't even contact the edge guide rod. I thought perhaps if the insert were to be pushed or pulled up or down maybe one of those 45 degree shoulders on the insert might bind the rod or something, but there is no vertical movement, only circular movement. I'm baffled, and as far as I can see this seems to me to be a manufacturing defect which I find hard to believe, but I don't see any other answer. I'm going to try and attach some pictures to make this all a little more clear, but I'm no computer guy and that may or may not happen. If anyone could help me out I'd REALLY, REALLY appreciate it. Thanks!


----------



## Cassandra (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi Clint:

Welcome to the Router Forums! Glad you joined us.

Having looked at the manual for the 1700VCE router, it appears that the lever you are showing is for engaging the spindle lock. It doesn't appear to be used for the edge guide locking. 

Please see http://bigskytool.com/product/allpdfs/FT1700VCEK_OM.pdf , pages 9 and 10. In instruction f, they say to rotate the Locking Lever (R) unit it disengages the Spindle Lock (N).

Cassandra


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Hi Clint - Welcome to the forum

Casandra is right, that lever is used to engage the spindle lock. I have never used an edge guide with my 1700's so I just went down and took a look at both. I have two and they both have slightly different spindle lock arrangements. Doesn't look like the fixed base has a good way to lock in the rods. The plunge base does provide a tapped hole on top of the guide rod hole on one side, but, it is also set up for hex rods. In any case, the rods won't go very far in with the dust collector installed:fie:
You might be able to drill and tap a hole for a lock screw though.
Sorry I couldn't be more help


----------



## ocean1 (Dec 15, 2011)

*Gotcha*

Well that explains a whole lot. I didn't recieve an insturction manual for whatever reason (e-bay), and I just assumed it was to lock the edge guide. Thanks you guys and gals! I wished I would have just asked someone now, I think I pulled my cerebral cortex trying to figure that one out. DUH!


----------



## Cassandra (Mar 15, 2006)

Chappmann said:


> I think I pulled my cerebral cortex trying to figure that one out. DUH!


Been there -- done that!

You're very welcome!

Cassandra


----------

